#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Затмение

## Inbongo

1-го Августа сильнейшее солнечное затмение. Как думаете, является ли оное благоприятным временем для практики?

----------


## Калдэн

Оно суперблагоприятно.   :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

Кто-нибудь собирается в Сибирь лицезреть?

----------


## Fritz

Я. Только не в сибирь, а в забайкалье.

----------


## Inbongo

> Я. Только не в сибирь, а в забайкалье.


Ну тоже вроде Сибирь

----------


## Fritz

Вот и посмотрим. Ни разу не видел. А во сколько будет, типа в 5 утра как всегда?

----------


## Буль

> 1-го Августа сильнейшее солнечное затмение.


А что значит - "сильнейшее"?  :Confused: 




> Как думаете, является ли оное благоприятным временем для практики?


Я думаю что "на полёт пули это не влияет"  :Wink:

----------


## Socalledi

> Я. Только не в сибирь, а в забайкалье.


Лысая Гора ждёт! Скоро опять всей туснёй поселимся в буддийской общаге и будем каждый день ходить на учение. Обязательно будем тереть сплетни, ругаться по мелочам и любить это время и всех участников всем сердцем - как всегда!  :Cool:

----------


## Fritz

Не, я на недельку раньше приеду, потусовацца с местными "бонцами" и до общаги может и не дойду, поэтому сплетни и любовь пусты от меня. А затмение будет одной из лучших кульминаций.

----------


## Socalledi

> Не, я на недельку раньше приеду, потусовацца с местными "бонцами" и до общаги может и не дойду.


Там ещё и бонцы или Вы про известную бабушку? А впрочем, не важно - настроение всё равно супер!

----------


## Сигизмунд

А я никуда не поеду, думаю, от меня и так неплохо будет видно. Только ещё знать бы во сколько, чтобы не пропустить.

----------


## Inbongo

> А что значит - "сильнейшее"? 
> 
> 
> 
> Я думаю что "на полёт пули это не влияет"


Следующее такое, если не ошибаюсь, будет через пятьдесят лет на территории России.



А на полет пули может повлиять даже случайно промелькнувшая мысль, если что.)))

----------


## Буль

> Следующее такое, если не ошибаюсь, будет через пятьдесят лет на территории России.


В этом и заключается его "сильнейшесть"? Только в том, что его будет видно на территории России?  :Wink: 




> А на полет пули может повлиять даже случайно промелькнувшая мысль, если что. Не ужто вы не в курсе, что существуют особо благоприятное время для практики.


Вот за мыслями и нужно следить, ИМХО. А не за затмениями...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Bob (16.01.2010)

----------


## Socalledi

> А на полет пули может повлиять даже случайно промелькнувшая мысль


Главное чтобы рука не дрожала. Можно задержать дыхание.  :Cool:

----------


## Inbongo

> В этом и заключается его "сильнейшесть"? Только в том, что его будет видно на территории России? 
> 
> 
> 
> Вот за мыслями и нужно следить, ИМХО. А не за затмениями...



ну давайте не будем сваливаться в спор. Я думаю, не надо объяснять, что такое Асттрология, да, человеку находящемуся на пути учения. И уж тем более о том, какое значения имеют процессы происходящие с планетами и особенно с солнцем. Если все таки надо, поройте интернет или другие источники. Я думаю для всех практикующих это очевидно. Вопрос был не в том влияет или нет, а благоприятно или нет.

----------


## Inbongo

> В этом и заключается его "сильнейшесть"? Только в том, что его будет видно на территории России? 
> 
> 
> 
> Вот за мыслями и нужно следить, ИМХО. А не за затмениями...



Сильнейшость заключается в том, что солнце полностью будет в тени почти две минуты...

----------


## Inbongo

> Вот за мыслями и нужно следить, ИМХО. А не за затмениями...


А я думал, мысли надо отпустить, и оставить их такими какие они есть, не следовать им, а оказывается нужно следить :Wink:

----------


## Socalledi

А Вы попробуйте ещё и последить - особенно после года-другого практики. Поменяется ли что-нибудь в мыслях. :Cool:

----------


## Inbongo

> А Вы попробуйте ещё и последить - особенно после года-другого практики. Поменяется ли что-нибудь в мыслях.




Попробовал уже, и не один год.))

----------


## Inbongo

> А Вы попробуйте ещё и последить - особенно после года-другого практики. Поменяется ли что-нибудь в мыслях.


Вообще задачи изменить что либо в  мыслях не стоит, мысли естественное проявление ума. а вот открыть под ними чистое сияние естественного состояния дело другое.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Астрология не лженаука. Потому что астрология это вообще не наука - она не имеет никакого отношения к научной картине мира. Она опирается на другую картину мира (как и йога). Поэтому аналогия с медициной опять-таки неуместна. Медицина - знание эмпирическое, которое может развиваться. Астрология - знание сакральное.




> И такой то астролог у Вас в глубоко уважаемых числится?  Можно посочувствовать.


Денис - человек энциклопедических знаний, автор единственной в России культурологической диссертации по астрологии, автор самой полной на сегодняшний день русскоязычной астрологической энциклопедии. Один из самых глубоких и серьёзных астрологов-исследователей, даром что учитывает в своих изысканиях даже астероиды.  :Smilie:  Так что па-пра-шу...  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> . Астрология - знание сакральное.


Да, да... и Земля стоит на 3 трех слонах. Это все из представлений античных и средневековых  алхимиков и астрологов. 



> Денис - человек энциклопедических знаний, автор единственной в России культурологической диссертации по астрологии, автор самой полной на сегодняшний день русскоязычной астрологической энциклопедии. Один из самых глубоких и серьёзных астрологов-исследователей, даром что учитывает в своих изысканиях даже астероиды.


.....и календарь друидов с арканами Таро и т.п.   :Big Grin:  Пять балов!
Дмитрий, меньше слепо верьте "авторитетам". Прежде чем, что то принять или отвергнуть проверьте на собственной практике, работает ли та или иная система или нет.

----------


## Ондрий

> Дмитрий, меньше слепо верьте "авторитетам". Прежде чем, что то принять или отвергнуть проверьте на собственной практике, работает ли та или иная система или нет.


Кофейная гуща - дивайс по результативности и широты интер-трепаций ничем не хуже мировых астрологических систем.

Буддисту надо развивать шаматху, тогда вопрос "дарагой, позолоти ручку, все расскажу што-было-што-есть-што-будет" отпадет сам собой, ибо появляются сиддхи ясновидения.

Отсуствие у народных масс такого персонального "телескопа" порождает сомнительные предложения от "жрецов"-астрологов.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Кофейная гуща - дивайс по результативности и широты интер-трепаций ничем не хуже мировых астрологических систем.
> .


Проверяли? Долго занимались практикой с кофейной гущей?  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

> Проверяли? Долго занимались практикой с кофейной гущей?


дык, по 7-8 чашек крепкого кофе за смену в течении почти 20ти трудовых лет ))) - статистика накопилась, ууууу... ))))

наш разговор мне напоминает это:



> - А теперь, - Умбридж посмотрела на Трелони, - вы довольно долго преподавали здесь, а именно...?
> Профессор Трелони нахмурилась, скрестила руки и ссутулила плечи, *словно желая защитить себя от неуважения инспекции*. После небольшой паузы, во время которой она решила, что вопрос был не настолько оскорбительный, чтобы его проигнорировать, и она сказала с *глубоко обиженным видом:*
> - Около 16 лет.
> - Довольно продолжительный срок, - опять углубилась в писанину Умбридж. - Профессор Дамблдор назначил вас?
> - Да, - коротко ответила Трелони.
> Профессор Умбридж сделала еще одну запись.
> - И вы пра-пра-правнучка известной Сир Касандры Трелони?
> - Да, - гордо подняла голову Профессор Трелони.
> Еще одна запись.
> ...


 (C)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Да, да... и Земля стоит на 3 трех слонах. Это все из представлений античных и средневековых  алхимиков и астрологов.


Нет, это картинка из советского учебника истории. Смейтесь-смейтесь над древними... Ничего, кроме собственного невежества, не демонстрируете. Должно быть, ваши учителя в астрологическом искусстве превзошли Птолемея и Бируни, а в просвещённости - Роджера Бэкона и Джироламо Кардано.




> ...и календарь друидов с арканами Таро и т.п.


Ну что ж, широк человек, всё ему интересно. По крайней мере, календарь друидов и арканы Таро не его личная выдумка, как "авестийская школа" Глобы.




> Дмитрий, меньше слепо верьте "авторитетам". Прежде чем, что то принять или отвергнуть проверьте на собственной практике


Не страдаю слепой верой в авторитеты, и с собственной астрологической практикой всё в порядке. В ваших поучениях не нуждаюсь, и вообще непонятно, почему вы стали выяснять со мной отношения в этой теме. Я не с вами спорил, а с теми, у кого представления об астрологии на уровне "позолоти ручку - скажу, какое у тебя завтра будет настроение".

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не с вами спорил, а с теми, у кого представления об астрологии на уровне "позолоти ручку - скажу, какое у тебя завтра будет настроение".


Обычное дело  - когда припирают к стенке конкретными вопросами, закатывая глаза сразу прибегают к туманным образам о размытой направленности, элементах, о чем-то таком трансцендентном, неопределенности интертрепаций, вместо того, что-бы четко пройти простое тестирование...

еще разок:

- Я.. но... но... подождите, - внезапно воскликнула Профессор Трелони своим эфирным голосом, искаженным гневом. - Я... Я думаю, что вижу что-то... что-то, что касается именно вас... я чувствую... что-то темная... серьезная опасность!
(С)

 :Big Grin: 

З.Ы. кроме того, про аргумент с шаматхой как-то никто не и решился спорить.. показательно.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> [COLOR="Gray"]
> Нет, это картинка из советского учебника истории. Смейтесь-смейтесь над древними... Ничего, кроме собственного невежества, не демонстрируете. Должно быть, ваши учителя в астрологическом искусстве превзошли Птолемея и Бируни, а в просвещённости - Роджера Бэкона и Джироламо Кардано. 
> COLOR]


Почему смеюсь? Для моих учителей в астрологическом искустве все то, о чем вы говорите базис на который они опираются. Как же без корней?





> Ну что ж, широк человек, всё ему интересно. По крайней мере, календарь друидов и арканы Таро не его личная выдумка, как "авестийская школа" Глобы


.
То есть этому товарищу дозволены вольности в столь сакральном знании?
Что именно Вам не нравится в "авестийской астрологии"? Вы ее хорошо знаете? Какие методы в ней вас не устраивают?




> Не страдаю слепой верой в авторитеты, и с собственной астрологической практикой всё в порядке. В ваших поучениях не нуждаюсь, и вообще непонятно, почему вы стали выяснять со мной отношения в этой теме.


Ну и славно. А спорить я с Вами не хочу. Мне почему то кажется , что как раз, Вы пытаетесь меня уличить в невежестве. Такое ощущение , что все кто не разделяет Ваше мнение - невежды по определению . Или показалось? Я же уже говорила - давайте оставим этот бессмысленный спор.  Разве не так?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> - Я.. но... но... подождите, - внезапно воскликнула Профессор Трелони своим эфирным голосом, искаженным гневом. - Я... Я думаю, что вижу что-то... что-то, что касается именно вас... я чувствую... что-то темная... серьезная опасность!
> (С)
> 
> 
> 
> З.Ы. кроме того, про аргумент с шаматхой как-то никто не и решился спорить.. показательно.


Вы об астрологии по книжкам о Гарри Поттере судите?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Буддисту надо развивать шаматху, тогда вопрос "дарагой, позолоти ручку, все расскажу што-было-што-есть-што-будет" отпадет сам собой, ибо появляются сиддхи ясновидения.


Т.е. , я Вас правильно поняла, что шаматхой вы занимаетесь ради сиддхи ясновидения? Достойная цель практики, нечего сказать  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Мне почему то кажется , что как раз, Вы пытаетесь меня уличить в невежестве.


Кажется, и вообще сейчас я снова встрял в эту тему вовсе не для спора с вами. А вы почему-то подбрасываете в костёр нашего спора всё новые поленья, вынуждая меня отвечать. ТЧК, и вообще считаю, что астрология не женское дело.  :Kiss: 




> Обычное дело - когда припирают к стенке конкретными вопросами, закатывая глаза сразу прибегают к туманным образам о размытой направленности, элементах, о чем-то таком трансцендентном, неопределенности интертрепаций, вместо того, что-бы четко пройти простое тестирование...


Шубхар, я вот не раз проходил тестирование, бескорыстно помогая близким людям. А отнюдь не для того, чтобы кого-то обратить в астрологическую веру или развлекать форумных скептиков. Между прочим, анализ карты - кропотливый труд.

Насчёт аргумента о шаматхе: ясно, что наша задача - освободиться от астрологических влияний, разорвать круг вечного возвращения - круг сансары. Но кроме этой сверхзадачи есть ещё и масса промежуточных.  :Cool:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Кажется, и вообще сейчас я снова встрял в эту тему вовсе не для спора с вами. А вы почему-то подбрасываете в костёр нашего спора всё новые поленья, вынуждая меня отвечать.


А мне кажется Вы подливаете масло в огонь  :Mad: 




> ТЧК, и вообще считаю, что астрология не женское дело.


Вот самый главный Ваш аргумент  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Ладно, пойду  стирать и готовить обед для мужа   :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Дмитрий Кармапенко, не могли бы Вы для моего понимания в двух словах пояснить: а вот та астрология, которая настоящая, она для каких целей используется? То есть что она делать умеет?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Бао, пока Вы опять в этой теме, хочу Вас еще раз спросить - у кого астрологию то изучали? А то Вы так и не ответили.... :Frown:

----------


## Буль

... и даже объяснил почему не отвечу  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы об астрологии по книжкам о Гарри Поттере судите?


Нет, я сужу туманные ответы апологетов астрологии на прямые вопросы "предскажите что-нибудь для меня" с последующей проверкой.




> Т.е. , я Вас правильно поняла, что шаматхой вы занимаетесь ради сиддхи ясновидения? Достойная цель практики, нечего сказать


Как вы догадались? 
А еще ветер - от того, что деревья качаются..

----------


## Ондрий

> Шубхар, я вот не раз проходил тестирование, бескорыстно помогая близким людям. А отнюдь не для того, чтобы кого-то обратить в астрологическую веру или развлекать форумных скептиков. Между прочим, анализ карты - кропотливый труд.


Нивопрос.. я ж не критикую, я задаю скептические вопросы.. Давай так - ты мне погадаешь, а я проверю.. оплата гарантирована! Результаты - на БФ.

----------


## Буль



----------


## Ондрий

> Но кроме этой сверхзадачи есть ещё и масса промежуточных.


Знаем мы эти задачи - бабла заработать... социо-обустроиться.. да и вообще, астрология = целая индустрия со времён пещерного человека.

Я не про тебя персонально - я понимаю, ты-то как раз из любви к искусству  :Wink: 


Кста, мне вот всегда было жутко интересно - планет и солнц-лун одно и тоже кол-во.. а вот анализ их разный.. и выводы чета разные получаются. Я вот понимаю - математика или физика - как 2+2 не складывай, оно все равно 4 выходит... проверяемо однако.. а тут - тока вера. Ну... нехай исследуют, тут главное, чтоб окна и лампочки в подъезде не били, а остальное - мелочи )

----------


## Aion

Затмение

Молюсь и вверх смотрю, как эго стало тенью.
Живые существа инстинктом тишины
Со мною разделив отсутствие движения,
Пьют солнечный нектар через моря Луны…

----------


## Inbongo

> Затмение
> 
> Молюсь и вверх смотрю, как эго стало тенью.
> Живые существа инстинктом тишины
> Со мною разделив отсутствие движения,
> Пьют солнечный нектар через моря Луны…


А нечего флудить, 
Раз не подъемна тема.
Мы здесь собрались говорить,
А рифма есть система.
Дуалистичному уму,
Легко ее сложить.
Вы пост читайте наверху,
И нечего флудить.

----------


## Aion

> А нечего флудить, 
> Раз не подъемна тема.
> Мы здесь собрались говорить,
> А рифма есть система.
> Дуалистичному уму,
> Легко ее сложить.
> Вы пост читайте наверху,
> И нечего флудить.





> 1-го Августа сильнейшее солнечное затмение. Как думаете, является ли оное благоприятным временем для практики?


Да. Явилось.

----------


## Aion

Сегодня через пару часов солнечное затмение и начало Года Жёлтого Быка.

ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ

----------


## Denli

По монголо-китайскому календарю - да.

А вообще-то, по тибетскому календарю в связи с солнечным затмением (нехороший день) начало ПОСЛЕДНЕГО месяца УХОДЯЩЕГО года перенесли на день позже. Так что, этот месяц начнется только ЗАВТРА. А собственно Лосар (по тибетскому-же календарю) будет только через месяц.

----------


## Aion

> в связи с солнечным затмением (нехороший день)


Дык солнечное затмение, если так можно выразиться - идеальное время для практики... :Cool:

----------

